#ubuntu-cat 2011-07-05
<khristian> bon dia a tots!
<khristian> dubte existencial?: Perquè si faig $uname -v em mostra l'alliberament del kernel, en canvi si faig $uname -r em mostrà la versió, no deuria de ser al contrari?
<mdepalol> pa gustos colores
<mdepalol> però si, hi ha linies de comandes que són bastant caòtiques
#ubuntu-cat 2011-07-06
<alexm> jordisayol: http://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/TheCaseForMultiarch
<alexm> a tu que t'agrada el tema, crec que ho trobaràs molt interessant
<jordisayol> alexm: bona tarda!
<jordisayol> gràcies
 * alexm is away: Ara estic ocupat
#ubuntu-cat 2011-07-07
<jordisayol> bon dia alexm, si abans en parlem...  http://ves.cat/aMka
<jordisayol> això sí, només per a Fedora
<alexm> bon dia, jordisayol
<alexm> està bé, si més no és tan fàcil com el jockey
<jordisayol> per cert, gràcies per l'enllaç que em vas donar ahir. És molt interessant, i m'ha servit per a fer una petita modificació en els paquets deb del dmd
<edcat> hola a tothom
<edcat> algu sap peruqè no puc veure videos que no siguin you tube al firefox, (ubuntu 11.4)
<edcat> em passa des del canvi de 10 a 11
<edcat> crec que és problema del gnash peo no sé com solventar-lo
<mdepalol> per cert alexm, no et vaig veure a les JPL
<mdepalol> hi eres ?
<alexm> hola mdepalol, no vaig poder anar-hi cap dels 2 dies perquè tenia assumptes familiars per atendre
<mdepalol> ah vaja
<alexm> què hi farem, m'hagués agradat poder venir-te a escoltar
<mdepalol> :)
<mdepalol> va estar bé (crec)
<alexm> però he vist que hi ha un vídeo de la teva ponència a ustream.tv
<mdepalol> el que passa és que es veu que Mr. Orestes es va descuidar de filmar la meva xerrada
<alexm> m'ha dit que li va fallar la cinta
<mdepalol> ah ok
<mdepalol> bé, no passa res :)
<alexm> mdepalol: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/15733616
<alexm> està gravat amb un mòbil, crec
<alexm> si puges el volum a tope se't sent i tot :)
<mdepalol> doncs si
<mdepalol> poca broma amb els mòbils :D
#ubuntu-cat 2011-07-09
<jordisayol> bon dia
<jordisayol> coneixeu algun bon lector d'e-books per a Ubuntu?
<dapiam> hola
<dapiam> estic segur que google et pot ajudar
<jordisayol> gràcies dapiam, tu si que m'has ajudat molt :P
<dapiam> de res
<emmet> hi
#ubuntu-cat 2012-07-02
<Guillem_> Bona tarda Ubuntaires
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola
<Gosset_Inofensiu> per fi algú diu alguna cosa
<Gosset_Inofensiu> xD
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ah ets el d'ahir
<Gosset_Inofensiu> xD
<Gosset_Inofensiu> com va el Xu
<Letxaaaaaaaa> hola?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Letxaaaaaaaa,
<Guillem_> Si, soc el d'ahir
<Letxaaaaaaaa> jo ahir no hi eraaqui...
<Letxaaaaaaaa> tinc uns dubtes sobre ubuntu i linux
<Letxaaaaaaaa> voldria posar-lo a un portàtil de 10'2 polzades
<Letxaaaaaaaa> si poso l'ubunto 12.04, aquest darrer en aparèixer, funcionarà correctament?
<Letxaaaaaaaa> gayers, ningú diu res?
<Guillem_> El Xubuntu de Ubuntu.cat es pot configurar en Frances?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Letxaaaaaaaa,
<Gosset_Inofensiu> depèn
<Gosset_Inofensiu> i Guillem_
<Letxaaaaaaaa> a vore, tinc un portàtil amb 1'66Ghz i 512 de RAM
<Gosset_Inofensiu> quan instal·les l'ubuntu pots triar l'idioma
<Gosset_Inofensiu> baixa-te'l de ubuntu.com
<Gosset_Inofensiu> o http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<Guillem_> OK, gracies gosset
<Gosset_Inofensiu> uf
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Letxaaaaaaaa,
<Letxaaaaaaaa> si
<Gosset_Inofensiu> millor prova el Lubuntu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> és més lleuger
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ocupa menys recursos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> o el Xubuntu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> però no l'Ubuntu 12.04 amb gnome o unity
<Letxaaaaaaaa> quina diferència hi ha entre xubuntu i lubuntu, etc
<Gosset_Inofensiu> l'entorn d'escriptori bàsicament crec
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bé i la gestió de finestres etc..
<Letxaaaaaaaa> els aerials aquest
<Gosset_Inofensiu> després pots configurar moltes coses però
<Gosset_Inofensiu> però amb un portàtil amb tants pocs recursos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> et recomano usar una distribució de linux lleugera
<Letxaaaaaaaa> i la més lleugera serà lubuntu?
<Letxaaaaaaaa> bé, moltes gràcies per aquest consell, almenys ja no m'arrisco  a posar l'Ubuntu, em baixaré Lubuntu
<Letxaaaaaaaa> i on trobo Lubuntu en català?
<Guillem_> Jo prefereixo Xubuntu
<Guillem_> M'agrada mes
<Guillem_> El ratolinet X-D
<Letxaaaaaaaa> n'hi ha tantes, de distribucions...
<Letxaaaaaaaa> pot ser em caldrà un curs d'un crèdit i mig per a aprendre-me-les
<Letxaaaaaaaa> ei, i això de ser distro de 32 o 64 bits
<Letxaaaaaaaa> què té a vore?
<Guillem_> He baixat el Xubuntu "oficial" en versió alternate CD, per poder instal·lar en ordinadors poc potents
<Guillem_> Letxa, a la Wikipedia hi es explicat tot el que estas preguntant
<Guillem_> A Wikillibres hi ha els manuals d'ubuntu i de Xubuntu
<Letxaaaaaaaa> clar, també una mica curtet jo...xD
<Guillem_> Penso que el teu portatil es prou potent per suportar Xubuntu
<Letxaaaaaaaa> de fet crec que podria fer funcionar ubuntu i tot
<Letxaaaaaaaa> tinc un portàtil amb Ubuntu i funciona bé
<Letxaaaaaaaa> però és un pèl més potent
<Letxaaaaaaaa> però un més lleuger encara anirà millor
<Letxaaaaaaaa> per a fer diverses tasques a la vegada, etc
<Letxaaaaaaaa> no?
<Guillem_> Penso que si
<Letxaaaaaaaa> puto windows 7 starter que em va lentíssim
<Letxaaaaaaaa> vull un SO que vole i mai comence a coixejar
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Letxaaaaaaaa, el meu consell és que tu mateix ho provis
<Gosset_Inofensiu> prova i error
<Letxaaaaaaaa> quin probo primer ?
<Letxaaaaaaaa> de moment a un portàtil que tinc, de 12'' li he posat Ubuntu i estic molt content
<Letxaaaaaaaa> però alguna vegada se'm cala, se'm congela o té algun petit detall
<Letxaaaaaaaa> pot ser Lubuntu sigue massa limitat comparat amb Xubuntu?
<Letxaaaaaaaa> una, cosa, des que tinc Ubuntu, no m'agafa wi-fi iguald e bé que l'agafava amb Windows, és a dir, des de l'habitació ja no m'agafa wi-fi com abans si feia amb windows
<Letxaaaaaaaa> alguna idea?
<Guillem_> Em desconecto del xat, fins una altra.
#ubuntu-cat 2012-07-03
<letxaaaaaaaaa> dun dun
<Guillem_> Bon dia, Ubuntaires
<xavisan10> hola?
<xavisan10> podria dirigir-me a algú per una consulta tècnica?
<letxaaaaa> ei penya
<letxaaaaa> hi ha algú?
<Letxaaaaaaa> gentlemen
#ubuntu-cat 2012-07-06
<anxel> wola
<anxel> que tal?
<anxel> algu em pot ajudar e una coseta?
<anxel> hola?
<jordisayol> bones anxel
<anxel> Sóc novell, i no entenc molt d'això. Espero que pogueu ajudar-me. Això del linux m'esta agradant. Mireu, estava instal · lant el zdoom des d'aquest tutorial http://zdoom.org/wiki/Linux, i just en l'últim pas, després de fer make, la terminal em diu aquest error: make [2]: *** No hi ha cap regla per construir l'objectiu «/ usr/local/lib64/libfmodex64-4.26.36.so», necessari per «zdoom». Alt.
<anxel>   make [1]: *** [src / CMakeFiles / zdoom.dir / all] Error 2
<anxel>   make: *** [all] Error 2
<anxel> bones
<anxel> :)
<anxel> que em digueu que pot ser?
<jordisayol> el que passa és que et manca el fitxer /usr/local/lib64/libfmodex64-4.26.36.so per tal de poder compilar el zdoom
<anxel> ums...
<anxel> que manca..?
<anxel> doncs crec que ho he fet tot be
<anxel> llavors com es podria adresar el problema?
<jordisayol> segur, però et manca aquesta llibreria al sistema
<jordisayol> el problema és que aquesta llibreria no és als dipòsits de l'ubuntu
<anxel> llavors..
<jordisayol> doncs que, si vols compilar l'aplicació et cal primer aconseguir aquesta biblioteca
<anxel> vaya
<jordisayol> però sota la teva responsabilitat
<jordisayol> aquí en parlen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1606261
<anxel> que pot espatllarse el pc?
<jordisayol> home, espatllar-se no, però mira de que sigui el que realment diuen que és
<anxel> aham...
<anxel> esque jo crec que al tutorial ja et diuen les pases per instalarla no?
<anxel> a lapartat compile
<jordisayol> has fet aquestes passes abans de compilar? http://zdoom.org/wiki/Linux#Get_the_FMOD_package
<anxel> sip
<anxel> ho he seguit to
<anxel> tot. De principi a final. El meu s.o es Lubuntu, per si serveis dalguna cosa
<jordisayol> quin has instaŀlat? el 32 bits o el de 64?
<anxel> 64
<anxel> el meu pc es de 64
<jordisayol> d'acord
<jordisayol> fes $ find . -name "*libfmodex*"
<jordisayol> dins del directori arrel a on estàs provant de compilar
<anxel> okis
<anxel> no em diu res
<anxel> res de res
<jordisayol> segur que has fet el que diu aquí? http://zdoom.org/wiki/Linux#Get_the_FMOD_package
<jordisayol> si ho haguessis fet t'hauria de sortir un fitxer com a mínim
<anxel> com que un fitxer?
<jordisayol> de fet no un sinó sis fitxers llistats
<anxel> doncs aquestes passes les he fetes
<jordisayol> també has fet aquesta? $ mv fmodapi42636linux trunk
<anxel> jo crec que si
<anxel> ja estic dubtan
<anxel> ho he seguit tot al dedillo
<jordisayol> ho pots saber mirant si hi ha la carpeta /trunk/fmodapi42636linux
<anxel> !!
<UbuCat> I don't know anything about !
<anxel> NO HI ES
<anxel> ESTA FORA
<anxel> a la rael del c
<anxel> ostres!
<jordisayol> doncs alguna cosa no has fet correctament
<anxel> la fico dins la trunk llavors'
<anxel> fuas
<anxel> no ho entenc
<anxel> pero si
<anxel> ho he seguit tot be
<anxel> en fins
<anxel> doncs faig un talla i desa a dins de la carpeta trunk?
<anxel> daquesta carpeta
<jordisayol> a veure, tens una carpeta trunk en algun lloc oi?
<anxel> sip
<anxel> i tinc laltra que mhas dit, a fora daquesta
<jordisayol> i tens una carpeta fmodapi42636linux64 oi?
<anxel> aquesta es la que tinc a fora de trunk
<jordisayol> doncs copia la carpeta fmodapi42636linux64 a dins de la carpeta trunk, i torna a provar de compilar
<anxel> okis
<anxel> mha sortit la mateixa errada
<anxel> no sera que deuria ficar el contingut de la carpeta a dins de trunk, en comptes de copiar nomes la carpeta?
<jordisayol> has copiat la carpeta i tot el seu contingut
<anxel> sip
<jordisayol> entra a la carpeta fmodapi42636linux64 i fes $ sudo make install
<jordisayol> i després torna a provar-ho
<anxel> val
<anxel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1078470/
<anxel> crec que no funciona, em surt aixo
<jordisayol> jo diria que ha funcionat perfectament
<anxel> ostres
<anxel> es vitat
<anxel> fica done
<anxel> Xb
<anxel> val val
<jordisayol> ara ves al directori trunk i torna a provar
<jordisayol> jo he de marxar
<jordisayol> sort!
<anxel> molt be
<anxel> doncs moltissimes gracies :)!
<jordisayol> des res
<anxel> per cert
<anxel> ubuntu cat te seu?
<anxel> a barcelona?
<anxel> seu fisica
<jordisayol> si la té, ho desconec
<anxel> molt be
<anxel> doncs ja investigare
<anxel> hehe
<anxel> moltissimes gracies. que vagi molt be
<jordisayol> gràcies, igualment
#ubuntu-cat 2013-07-01
<Joaquim> Hola
<Joaquim> Hi ha reunió, avui?
#ubuntu-cat 2013-07-03
<Skrack> bon dia ubuntaires! ha arribat a les meves orelles que s'havia trobat la manera de passar per sobre del problema amb el windows8. Us faria res guiarme un xic?
<Skrack> bon a tarda ubuntaires! ha arribat a les meves orelles que s'ha trobat la manera d'arreglar el problema amb el windows 8 (suposo que es tracta del problema amb el gnu grub). Us faria res guiarme un xic?
<tsdgeos> Skrack: basicament que jo sapiga es "agafar cd, posarlo, instalar"
<tsdgeos> com sempre
<ppetit> Hola a tothom
<ppetit> voldria fer-vos una pregunta
<ppetit> resulta que he baixat la iso d'ubuntu 13.04 que hi ha penjada a la web i m'he fixat que expecifica AMD
<ppetit> voldria saber si és compatible amb procesadors Intel
<ppetit> o bé haig de baixarla iso de la pàgina d'Ubuntu
#ubuntu-cat 2013-07-04
<jordisayol> whois alexm`
#ubuntu-cat 2013-07-07
<acid23> bones
<acid23> algu sap algo sobre el bug del 13.04 que et deixa sense red cablejada?
<jordisayol> et refereixes a aquest? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1112652
<acid23> em sembla ke si
<acid23> a algu li ha passat i/o ho ha solucionat?
<jordisayol> doncs fes un cop d'ull al comentari núm. 38
<jordisayol> a veure si t'ho soluciona, ni que sigui temporalment
<acid23> tinc un sobretaula eh
<acid23> només ho deixo anar per si les moskessszzz
<acid23> xo vaig a probarho
<acid23> ei
<acid23> doncs no ha funcionat
<jordisayol> vaja, ho sento
<acid23> fail
<acid23> doncs vaya bugazo
<acid23> aixo de fotreli un nameserver al resolv.conf cada vegada es un coñazo tu
<acid23> una altra:
<acid23> sabeu que s'ha de tokar per que el boot(pantalleta lila) es vegi en condicions, amb la seva resolucio ben ficadeta i tot
<acid23> ?
<jordisayol> ho  desconec
<acid23> i si es pot fer que no tapareguin traces de daemons enmitg
<acid23> que enmerden el boot
<acid23> :(
<jordisayol> traces de daemons? vols dir nuclis antics?
<acid23> nop, em refereixo als logs ke et surten mentre inicia, a la mateixa pantalla lila
<acid23> rollo
<acid23> [starting] daemon blah blah blah
<jordisayol> ni idea
<acid23> no hos passa?
<acid23> os
<acid23> *
#ubuntu-cat 2014-07-01
<rafael_carreras> hola, què ho ha algú per la reunió?
<wagafo> Jo estic per aquí
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre wagafo
<wagafo> Hola, bon vespre. Estic a l'Uruguai, a veure si veig a l'amic del Council per aquestes contrades...
<rafael_carreras> carai! :-)
<wagafo> Sembla que no hi ha gaire gent més per aquí, no s'havia anunciat la reunió, oi?
<rafael_carreras> sí, la vaig anunciar divendres
<wagafo> Ah, d'acord, no me'n recordo d'haver vist l'anunci
<wagafo> Vaig posar la crida a lloc per la propera festa al fòrum
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
<rafael_carreras> bé, podem començar, explico una mica la situació i que es llegeixin el log :-)
<rafael_carreras> ##################################################
<wagafo> Vinga, endavant
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre, doncs
<wagafo> Bon vespre un altre cop
<rafael_carreras> El LoCo Council ens ha donat dos mesos de coll mentre pensen què fan
<rafael_carreras> El Community Council ha instat el LC que canvïi la regla absurda dels estats i aquests no volen canviar-la
<rafael_carreras> La resposta que em van donar és que en aquests dos mesos resoldran què fer amb els sub-locos i jo els he dit que no som sub-loco de ningú
<rafael_carreras> Jo em pensava que el CC forçaria més la situació, però suposo que esperen que el LC entri en raó, tot i que ja vam veure quin tarannà tenen
<rafael_carreras> Al CC estan emprenyats amb l'actitud del LC, no m'estranya
<rafael_carreras> Només ens queda esperar, respondre si ens pregunten (que no ho fan) i muntar un bon pollastre arribat el moment
<wagafo> ubuntu-es no és un loco ni res, no sé on ho vaig mirar però no hi ha ningú
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: efectivament
<rafael_carreras> existeix el loco com a tal però no hi ha res
<rafael_carreras> el contacte el conec i és contrari a la unificació
<wagafo> Si, això és el qeu vaig veure
<rafael_carreras> Total, a mi això em cansa molt i al costales d'ubuntu-es encara més
<rafael_carreras> però bé, esperarem a veure què
<rafael_carreras> a no ser que a algú se li acudeixi de fer alguna altra cosa
<wagafo> Jo puc intentar veure si puc contactar un altre cop al que vaig conèixer a la reunió, em va semblar que també era de l'opinió de canviar la regla, i va votar postposar la verificació per donar temps a fer-ho bé
<wagafo> Aquesta és la impressió que em va donar, no m'ho va dir explícitament però em va semblar creure això
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: estaria molt bé, suposo
<wagafo> Hi ha un grup d'Ubuntu esperanto també
<rafael_carreras> pel que jo tinc entès, tots menys en costales estan pel loco-estat
<wagafo> Aquest segur que no té estat al darrera
<rafael_carreras> no, clar
<wagafo> Sempre ens queda Andorra
<rafael_carreras> i també hi ha ubuntu quebec que els toca la reverificació aviat
<wagafo> Acabarem com les seleccions catalanes... en alguna altra distribució que ens accepti
<rafael_carreras> clar, això és un problema
<rafael_carreras> mira que són burros, ja els ho ha dit el CC
<rafael_carreras> vinga va, passem al segon punt
<wagafo> És curiós, són tots de sudamèrica excepte el que tu coneixes
<rafael_carreras> sí, mira
<wagafo> D'acord, endavant amb el segon tema, no perdem més temps amb això
<rafael_carreras> no sé com fan les reunions en anglès :-)
<rafael_carreras> el segon punt és el lloc per la festa
<rafael_carreras> vaig fer la crida fa uns pocs dies
<wagafo> Hi ha ja alguna candidatura?
<rafael_carreras> i no hi ha cap candidatura ni res
<rafael_carreras> tot i que al TEB van mostrar interès fa un temps
<wagafo> Bé, havíem quedat amb la Martina que es postularien
<rafael_carreras> la Martina és de vacances o d'excedència i no tornarà fins el setembre, tampoc no llegeix correus, sembla ser
<rafael_carreras> encara és d'hora per tancar res, jo ho deixaria pel setembre i a veure si algú diu alguna cosa, de vegades la gent triga a reaccionar
<wagafo> Sí, ja he vist els correus que retornen d'ella
<wagafo> Em sembla bé, hi ha temps.
<wagafo> Quan és el Global Jam?
<rafael_carreras> ai, no ho sé
<wagafo> Hauria de ser per mitjans de setembre
<rafael_carreras> o finals
<rafael_carreras> ja ho diran a l'agost
<rafael_carreras> em sembla que sol anar així
<wagafo> D'acord, ja mirarem algun lloc, això és més fàcil
<rafael_carreras> sí
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja estem, oi?
<wagafo> Vinga, m'hauré de retirar, aquí són les cinc i vint i tinc feina encara
<rafael_carreras> vaja, que vagi molt bé!
<wagafo> Gràcies, estaré un parell de setmanes, vaig arribar fa un parell de dies, estic dictant un curs
<rafael_carreras> i bona tarda :-)
<josepgallart> bona nit, discupeu que vaig tard
<wagafo> Hola josepgallart
<rafael_carreras> hola josepgallart
<rafael_carreras> ja hem acabat :-)
<josepgallart> oooooo:'(
<rafael_carreras> com que érem pocs...
<josepgallart> no tenim novetats?
<rafael_carreras> doncs no, la veritat
<wagafo> vinga nois, us he de deixar, posa'l al dia rafael_carreras, ens veiem a la propera
<josepgallart> que vagui be
<wagafo> Bona nit
<rafael_carreras> hehe, en wagafo escribia des de l'Uruguai
<josepgallart> caram aixo si que es internacionalitzarse
<rafael_carreras> sí
<rafael_carreras> bé, jo me n'haig d'anar a dormir que per a mi no són hores
<rafael_carreras> bona nit, josepgallart
<rafael_carreras> ########################################
<josepgallart> ja llegire que sa comentat a la reunio
<josepgallart> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
#ubuntu-cat 2014-07-04
<samus> Hola!
#ubuntu-cat 2015-07-01
<josepgallart> bona nit !!
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<josepgallart> hola aniolgarcia
<josepgallart> Aqui teniu el enllaç al grup de telegram sobre ubuntu phone en catala: https://telegram.me/joinch…/007105090191a0ce84e0e5eb94f659ac
<aniolgarcia> Sí, jo ja hi sóc!
<aniolgarcia> El vaig rebre a través de la llista de correu
<josepgallart> clar es cert men avia oblidat :-/
<aniolgarcia> Gràcies de totes maneres!
<josepgallart> avui si no apareix el walter acavarem aviat
<josepgallart> el unic punt el va proposar ell
<aniolgarcia> Sí, és cert... Esperem una mica, a veure si apareix...
<aniolgarcia_> problemes de connexió...
<josepgallart> que et sembla si plegem?
<aniolgarcia> com vulguis. Tu tens algun punt o alguna cosa per dir?
<josepgallart> no
<josepgallart> si tu vols comentar alguna cosa ?
<aniolgarcia> no, no s'e m'acudeix res a comentar...
<josepgallart> dons fins la propera
<aniolgarcia> doncs sí, fins aquí la reunió d'avui
<aniolgarcia> #################################################################
#ubuntu-cat 2016-07-04
<Lehnux> Hi
#ubuntu-cat 2016-07-06
<AniolMarti> Bona nit!
<wagafo> Hola,  bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> holahola
<rafael_carreras> bé, el primer punt és Lloc i coses a fer a la jornada de treball ubuntaire
<wagafo> Recorda el dia sisplau
<rafael_carreras> el 3 de setembre
<rafael_carreras> hauríem de decidir on anem i quines feines fem
<wagafo> Jo em dedicaré a muntar el mirall per a les instsal·lacions, que encara no m'he sortit
<AniolMarti> També hauríem de mirar com millorar la web
<AniolMarti> I si en Walter vol miraré d'ajudar-lo amb el mirall
<wagafo> I hi ha un munt de coses a traduir, així que hi ha feina suficient per a tothom
<wagafo> Hi ha suggeriment de llocs?
<rafael_carreras> com que som poquets, potser podríem dedicar un temps a cada cosa
<AniolMarti> Bona idea
<AniolMarti> Referent als llocs, crec que s'havia comentat intentar fer-ho a Ripoll
<rafael_carreras> per mi, bé
<wagafo> Per mi si, de pas veiem el lloc per a l'install
<AniolMarti> Hi ha un problema amb això
<rafael_carreras> quin?
<AniolMarti> D'entrada el lloc on es farà la festa no està obert els caps de setmana i no crec que ens l'obrin
<AniolMarti> Us podria ensenyar el lloc, però dubto que sigui possible entrar-hi
<wagafo> Bé, veiem la ciutat de l'install, no passa res
<AniolMarti> D'acord. Us confirmo lloc a la propera reunió, a veure si se m'acut res hehe
<wagafo> Potser hauríem de confirmar per la llista, perquè el 3 de setembre és tot just arribar de vaacances
<rafael_carreras> us recordo que tenim una fabulosa llista de correu :-)
<AniolMarti> Cert xD
<AniolMarti> Ho passaré per allà de seguida que sàpiga on
<wagafo> Perfecte
<AniolMarti> Miraré que hi hagi fibra, han començat a tirar fa poc i no sé com estarà el tema
<wagafo> Sinó amb una wifi ja n'hi ha prou
<wagafo> On ho fariem exactament?
<rafael_carreras> amb una mica d'internet ja ens apanyaríem
<AniolMarti> És el que he d'acabar de pensar, casa meva no és prou gran com me encabir-hi gaires persones
<AniolMarti> per*
<AniolMarti> per si de cas penseu en un lloc alternatiu
<wagafo> Potser siguem el Rafael i jo i ja esà, a no se que se sumi algú de Ripoll
<rafael_carreras> hehe
<AniolMarti> De Ripoll no se m'acut ningú xD
<AniolMarti> Tinc espai suficient al garatge, això sí
<wagafo> Com a lloc alternatiu, suposo que si li diem a l'Àlex ens pot aconseguiir un lloc a la UPC
<AniolMarti> Miraré de fer arribar un cable al garatge, si és viable ho dic
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: però llavors el pringuem a ell, que sinó no hi podem entrar
<wagafo> Si, doncs millor no
<wagafo> Si ho fem al garatge, potser creem el nou Google o el nou Apple
<rafael_carreras> ara, ara
<AniolMarti> El garatge és dels meus avis, que no tenen internet però tinc un veí que potser ens deixa connectar
<AniolMarti> wagafo: Tant de bo xD
<wagafo> Be nois, m'he de retirar, penso que ja estem oi? Lloc i tasques decidides...
<AniolMarti> El segon punt ve lligat amb el primer, però ja ho hem dit
<wagafo> Qun era?
<AniolMarti> La ubicació de la festa (confirmació)
<AniolMarti> M'han dit que sí
<rafael_carreras> 	
<rafael_carreras> Ubicació de la propera festa ubuntaire
<rafael_carreras> ah, molt bé
<AniolMarti> És un espai de l'Ajuntament i no puc parlar per ells
<AniolMarti> Però el responsable m'ha dit que sí
<rafael_carreras> estupendo
<wagafo> Perfecte
<AniolMarti> Doncs ja estem, no?
<wagafo> Per mi sí
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja estem, oi?
<rafael_carreras> miraré de fer un horari per les activitats i a veure si ens hi posem d'acord
<wagafo> d'acord
<AniolMarti> D'acord
<AniolMarti> Web, traduccions i mirall oi?
<wagafo> sí
<AniolMarti> Si fa falta material digueu-m'ho, és més fàcil que el porti jo que vosaltres
<rafael_carreras> apa, bona nit
<wagafo> no crec que faci falta res
<AniolMarti> D'acord
<wagafo> Bona nit
<AniolMarti> Doncs au, bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2017-07-05
<AniolM> Bona nit!
<Pol> Bona nit!
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<AniolM> Sembla que estem sols de moment...
<Pol> Sembla ser, si
<aniolgarcia> Sí, falta gent, encara
<AniolM> Aviso en Rafael per privat, potser s'ha despistat
<rafael_carreras> ho sento, arribo tardíssim!
<aniolgarcia> Cap problema!
<rafael_carreras> havíem de parlar del cartell que ens proposa el miquel/Canon
<rafael_carreras> el primer seria si en necessitem un
<rafael_carreras> després si ens faria un bon servei
<AniolM> Per cada festa fem un cartell no?
<rafael_carreras> AniolM: el que fem és un disseny per tal que l'organitzador imprimeixi en A4 o A3 i el pengi per fer promoció
<rafael_carreras> la idea d'aquest cartell és més estable, de material plàstic
<rafael_carreras> vaja, això he entès jo
<AniolM> És a dir, seria un cartell més genèric, no específic per cada festa?
<rafael_carreras> això crec, ara estava cercant el correu i no el trobo
<AniolM> rafael_carreras: És una estratègia perquè l'aniolgarcia i jo aprenguem a penjar-ne, oi?
<rafael_carreras> hehe, això estaria bé
<rafael_carreras> ja l'he trobat, el tio l'havia enviat a una llista que no existeix fa un any
<rafael_carreras> Li he demanat si em podria imprimir un cartell A2 o banner i m'ha dit que cap problema. Jo tinc al cap alguna cosa per imprimir i posar a les instals parties, quelcom que faci referència a Ubuntu evidentment.  El banner fa un metro de ample per tant llarg com vulguis.  Si creus que pots necessitar algo per imprimir en gran format enviam arxiu PDF. Si vols parlar-ho a la propera reunió ubuntarie i comenta-ho amb qui creg
<rafael_carreras> Pot ser una bona oportunitat per imprimir gratuïtament algo xulo. La única cosa que hem de fer és permetre que al cartell en lletra petita posi algo semblant a "imprès amb Canon".
<AniolM> Podem posar-ho en tinta blanca sobre fons gris clar, cap problema.
<rafael_carreras> :-D
<AniolM> Faig broma, per mi cap inconvenient. Com dius pot ser una bona oportunitat.
<rafael_carreras> però ara ja no tinc clar el que deia, segurament és en paper, és difícil de transportar i de penjar :)
<AniolM> Especialment de penjar. Per cada festa ja es transporta el cartell aquell gros d'Ubuntu no?
<aniolgarcia> no seria molt fràgil en paper?
<rafael_carreras> no es transporta sol, però sí
<rafael_carreras> això em temo
<rafael_carreras> també em temo qu  me l'encomani perquè el miquel SEMPRE ARRIBA TARD :-)
<AniolM> S'hauria de buscar un sistema per conservar-lo
<rafael_carreras> bé, com que us agrada, de tota manera és gratis i es pot provar, teniu alguna idea del disseny?
<rafael_carreras> si teniu alguna idea, li podeu passar al josep que sempre està disposat a fer-lo
<AniolM> Uf, en disseny soc nefast. Em sap greu.
<rafael_carreras> AniolM: dic idea, el disseny el faria el josep
<rafael_carreras> espero :)
<AniolM> Ara mateix no se m'acut res
<aniolgarcia> Si se m'acut alguna cosa ja ho comentaré
<rafael_carreras> així, decidim que tirem endavant, si no hi ha cap idea li entaforem al josep i llestos, d'acord?
<AniolM> +1
<aniolgarcia> D'acord!
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, preguntaré primer al miquel quin tipus d'impressió és i avisarem a la llista que vam crear fa més d'un any
<AniolM> La llista de lists.ubuntu.com oi?
<rafael_carreras> sí, la normal
<AniolM> Caram! Aquesta reunió semblen les Rambles avui...
<AniolM> rafael
<rafael_carreras> és estrany
<AniolM> rafael_carreras: D'acord*
<Pol> +1
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, teniu alguna cosa més?
<aniolgarcia> Per part meva, crec que no...
<AniolM> Sobre el lloc, puc mirar a Ripoll amb la LAN Party com l'any passat, però no asseguro res
<AniolM> Ho demanaré
<rafael_carreras> un altre cop a ripoll? :)
<AniolM> Sé que aquest any es fa a un altre lloc i no sé si hi hauria espai per tothom
<AniolM> Jo preferiria un altre lloc, així fem visita turística...
<rafael_carreras> a mi m'han demanat de parlar una gent de barcelona
<AniolM> Doncs a veure si hi ha sort :)
<rafael_carreras> ja us diré el què
<AniolM> D'acord
<aniolgarcia> Perfecte
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja estem, bona nit a tothom
<AniolM> Bona nit!
<Pol> Molt bona nit!
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit!
<Pol> Hola cubells
<cubells> hola! he arribat tard :(
#ubuntu-cat 2018-07-04
<josepgallart> bon vespre
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<wagafo> Hola a tothom!
<rafael_carreras> hola, bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt és la Valoració de la festa a Barcelona
<rafael_carreras> us va semblar bé?
<rafael_carreras> a mi sí
<rafael_carreras> tot i que érem poquets
<wagafo> No vaig poder ser-hi
<josepgallart> si no va estar malament
<aniolgarcia> Jo tampoc hi vaig poder ser, estava amb exàmens fins al coll...
<rafael_carreras> bé, doncs el segon punt és la festa en línia o altrament dita a "sant esteve de les roures"
<rafael_carreras> és una idea del giorgio
<wagafo> Que no ha vingut...
<rafael_carreras> i diu de fer-la al setembre o octubre
<rafael_carreras> encara s'ha de mirar com fer-la
<rafael_carreras> i quines ponències es poden tenir
<rafael_carreras> però com que és cosa del giorgio, ja l'apretarem al setembre
<wagafo> Doncs sí
<rafael_carreras> ja estem dels punts de l'ordre del dia, alguna cosa més?
<wagafo> Res per aquí
<wagafo> Ah sí, una cosa
<rafael_carreras> endavant
<wagafo> Que us sembla fer un pont entre el grup de Telegram i aquest canal d'IRC?
<rafael_carreras> es pot fer?
<wagafo> Sí, i d'aquesta manera algú podria participar en la reunió des del grup de Telegram, és bidireccional
<rafael_carreras> d'aquesta manera quedarien desades les converses a freenode?
<wagafo> Sí, perquè això depèn d'IRC que té configurat que tot es desi
<rafael_carreras> doncs em sembla perfecte
<rafael_carreras> perquè el problema de telegram és que es pot perdre tot fàcilment
<aniolgarcia> Per mi també endavant, sembla bona idea
<josepgallart> ok
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: te n'encarregues tu?
<wagafo> Sí, ho miro
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, alguna cosa més?
<wagafo> Si no ens agrada sempre ho podem desfer
<wagafo> Per aquí res més
<rafael_carreras> està clar
<aniolgarcia> Per part meva, res més
<rafael_carreras> doncs vinga, bona nit, que jo tinc son encara que sigui de dia :)
<wagafo> Doncs bona nit i fins la propera
<josepgallart> bona nit i bones vacances
<wagafo> Igualment
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2019-07-03
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> avui faré pila :(
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Uooooo! Reunió! Cafè! Mistela! Pastissets de moniato! Ai, calla, que és via IRC. Bah, dóna igual: Cafè! Mistela! Pastissets de moniato! Tocaré a més 😁😁😁😁
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> la propera reunió la podríem fer a la piscina?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @josepgallart [la propera reunió la podríem fer a la piscina?], Secunde la moció!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Senyor bot, avui no tenim cap tema a tractar. Se li n'acudeix algun?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @rcarreras [Senyor bot, avui no tenim cap tema a tractar. Se li n'acudeix algun?], Podríem debatre, votar i aprovar  la proposta del Josep, que em sembla molt raonable.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Hehe
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> És com si el bot ens insultessis
<wagafo> ?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Holi
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Jajaja
<wagafo> El. Bot està prenent consciència de si mateix
<giorgiograppa> bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bona nit!!
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Hola, avui hem de parlar de piscines, es veu.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> No parlarem de la release de dissabte? :O
<giorgiograppa> uoooooo! piscines! uooooo!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> La release de debian basada en la disco dingo, oi?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @rcarreras [La release de debian basada en la disco dingo, oi?], Exacte
<giorgiograppa> Buster? En honor a Buster Keaton, oi?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Buster és un gos, con el dingo. Casualitat? No ho crec.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Bé, què la piscina?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Jo poso piscina
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Tambe tenim bbq pero amb aquesta calda no ser pas
<giorgiograppa> ui! i haurem d'ensenyar la panxeta? a mi em fa molta vergonya, que sóc molt tímid...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @giorgiograppa [<giorgiograppa> ui! i haurem d'ensenyar la panxeta? a mi em fa molta vergonya, q …], Ja es nota, ja
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Jo no tinc panxeta, tinc panxa de debô.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Tu et pots banyar amb vestit llarc
<wagafo> Jo portaré burkini
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Jajaja
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Podem portar menjars fresquets, i compartim a lo LoCo.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Tot esta permes, sempre que tingui llicencia lliure
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @rcarreras [Podem portar menjars fresquets, i compartim a lo LoCo.], 😭
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sense Coca-Cola, doncs.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Ubuntu cola, ja seria lo mas
<giorgiograppa> Això comença a pintar molt bé! Si m'ho permeteu, jo prepararia la meua supersangria especial (recepta secretíssima: això sí que no és llicència lliure!).
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://images.app.goo.gl/cZMSg8W6xHfBbhKXA
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Em sembla que em quedo amb la sangria d'en Jordi
<giorgiograppa> Tu si que em coneixes, aniolm.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> A veure, a quina hora quedem?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @giorgiograppa [<giorgiograppa> Això comença a pintar molt bé! Si m'ho permeteu, jo prepararia l …], +1
<giorgiograppa> Això sí, a partir del segon got, oblidat de conduir en una setmana.
<giorgiograppa> Hem dit ja el dia?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Ai, el dia primer, hehe.
<giorgiograppa> Organització!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Secretari!
<wagafo> Intendència!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Apartir del 20
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Agendes!
<wagafo> Ho tinc fatal!
<giorgiograppa> Del vint de juliol? Uix, jo ja m'he compromés amb donya Lola que baixaria a Valeǹcia la segona quinzena...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Del 24 a l'1 soc a Menorca
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Països catalans
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Algú al Rosselló?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Del 15 al 18 Andorra
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Bé!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> A aquest pas no quedarà ningú a Catalunya
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Mira que som bons!
<wagafo> Del 18 al 31 a Cal Trump
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> El trumpellonès
<wagafo> Països trumpians
<giorgiograppa> Sembla que estem jugant a fet i amagar! Tots peguem a fugir!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> I el agost o el setembre?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Jo bé des de finals d'agost.
<wagafo> Del 28 d'agost fins al 15 de setembre a Sud-amèrica
<giorgiograppa> Agost, bé. A partir de setembre, com tots: limitat als caps de setmana.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Wagafo World Tour
<wagafo> A l'agost, retirat a La Noguera
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> A mi els caps de setmana em semblen bé.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Ami tambe
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Dissabte 7 de setembre, què?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Ai, espera que em deixo el wagafo
<wagafo> No compteu, ho tinc difícil també a l'agost
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> El 21 estic liar i ja ens n'aniríem al 28
<giorgiograppa> El 28 de setembre, fum, fum, fum...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Per mi ok
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> No farà fred per la piscina?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Pot ser
<giorgiograppa> No patiu, que amb la sangria ja entrareu en calor...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> També és veritat.
<giorgiograppa> A més, entre l'escalfament global i les onades de calor, podrem prendre el bany al gener sense cap por.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> El 28 a la una...
<giorgiograppa> +1
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> El 28 a les dues...
<wagafo> No us dic res, tinc molts temes familiars al final de setembre
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> El 28 a les tres!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Adjudicat.
<giorgiograppa> Uooooooo!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Ruta compartida … De (41.6315955,2.1727461) a Restaurant la Masía, Carrer de les Clotes, 28, 08189, Barcelona per C-59. … 3 h 2 min (13 km) … 1. Dirigiu-vos a oest per Carrer de Velázquez cap a Avinguda de Josep Fontcuberta. … 2. Gireu a la dreta per Avinguda de Josep Fontcuberta. … 3. A la rotonda, continueu recte per continuar
<ubuntaires_teleg> per Avinguda de Josep Fontcuberta. … 4. Sortiu de la rotonda en direcció a Avinguda de Josep Fontcuberta. … 5. Gireu a la dreta per Carrer de Manolo Hugué. … 6. Gireu a l'esquerra per C-59. … 7. Gireu lleugerament a l'esquerra per continuar a C-59.. … 8. A la rotonda, continueu recte per Carrer Mossèn Baldelló/C-59. … 9. Sortiu de la rotonda en dir
<ubuntaires_teleg> ecció a Carrer Mossèn Baldelló/C-59. … 10. Gireu a la dreta per Camí del Peror de Planes. … 11. Gireu lleugerament a la dreta per continuar per Camí del Peror de Planes.. … 12. Gireu lleugerament a l'esquerra per continuar per Camí del Peror de Planes.. … 13. Gireu a la dreta per C-1413b. … 14. Ubicació d'arribada: Restaurant la Masía. … Per veure
<ubuntaires_teleg> aquesta ruta, visiteu https://maps.app.goo.gl/Lq4PnyMd1SJtsbdc9
<giorgiograppa> I, oficialment, ja ens hem convertit en una associació festivogastronòmica.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Estem al costat de el restaurant, una construccio de fusta cilindrica
<giorgiograppa> Una bota de vi reconvertida en vivenda, Josep?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Estic buscan una foto, pero les xarxes no funcionen
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Ha caigut tota la xarxa de Facebook
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Hem d'esperar fins al setembre? D:
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Jo diria que no.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> No les podeu veure les fotos?
<wagafo> Si confirmeu, ja direu, a veure si em puc apropar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Sí sí, per això em queixo d'haver d'esperar tant!
<wagafo> Us he de deixar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Nosaltres i som cada cap de setmana
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Aniol, proposa tu un dia estiuenc
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> El 3 o el 10 d'agost per exemple
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> El 3 jo podria.
<giorgiograppa> Jo, probablement, també, però amb tant de temps pel mig no ho puc assegurar.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Jo suposo que tambe, caldra confirmar dema amb la Roser
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Llavors tothom porta alguna cosa de menjar i alguna de beure. Estesos?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Jo puc portar Vim
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Jo tinc llenya per si fes falta coure alguna cosa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Tambe microones i cafetera
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> I plats i coberts
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Aniol, haig de fer l'acudit de portar emacs, no ho puc evitar.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @rcarreras [Aniol, haig de fer l'acudit de portar emacs, no ho puc evitar.], L'estava esperant
<giorgiograppa> Sangria! I, no sé, ja pensaré alguna cosa de sòlid.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Només faltaria algú que porti els nanos i ja hi serem tots
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Gràcies, Aniol
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @rcarreras [Gràcies, Aniol], Crec que si ens afoguen serà merescut
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Ariva el 4g amb dificultat i la fibra tot i que el cunyat ja ente encare no en posat wifi a baig
<giorgiograppa> Ui, mira! Hem organitzat dues trobades ubuntaries i encara ens han sobrat cinc minuts.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Bé, bona nit, ja parlarem de l'hora d'arribada un altre dia.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bona nit!!
<giorgiograppa> Bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2019-07-05
<wlan2> Ufff... aquí no hi ha gent...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bon dia, es aviat
<wlan2> Igual estic massa acostumada a canals on la gent no es desconnecta en marxar.
<wlan2> Hi ha gent de kde aquí?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Algun, si
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Pero jo no el faig servir el kde
<wlan2> Jo algunes aplicacions, sobretot krita.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Som la comunitat de usuaris de ubuntu en catala, i cada un fa servir escriptoris diferents
<wlan2> Si jo use ubuntustudio, en xfce i tal...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Molt be
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Si el que va inventar el kde li haguera donat un patatus, el món seria més feliç  🤪🤪🤪
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @cubells [Si el que va inventar el kde li haguera donat un patatus, el món seria més feliç …], te n'acabes de passar una mica
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Jejeje és broma
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> De seguida salta la lebre 😜😜
<wlan2> La veritat algunes aplicacions del KDE estan ben bé, el problema són les essencials per a l'escriptori 🤣
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Si tens el kde t'haurà instal•lat com a dos milions de llibreries no?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> 😝
<wlan2> Jajajaja hi ha una xicoteta meravella anomenada appimage.
<wlan2> 183MB la de krita.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Val. Cada appimage empaqueta les seves llibreries i no embruta
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> El sistema.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @cubells [Si el que va inventar el kde li haguera donat un patatus, el món seria més feliç …], Jo que faig servir Debian i KDE aniré de pet a l'infern suposo
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Kde té molt bones aplicacions, la veritat. El problema és que és kde.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Sí aniol. Jo the esborrat ja de la llista d'amics. Ho sento. 😝
<wlan2> I jo que tinc ubuntu-studio a dos màquines i kali amb mate a altres dos?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Mare meva, que ets multitarea? Estem ja en matrix???
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @cubells [Sí aniol. Jo the esborrat ja de la llista d'amics. Ho sento. 😝], :(
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Bé, vos deixo que tinc feina. Fins una altra estona. @SiscoGarcia que vaja tot bé per les terres de ponet.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Fins un altre!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> @josepgallart apunta per a la propera reunió (igual ho oblido): per aquí volen organitzar una festa per a la propera lts
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 👍
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @cubells [Bé, vos deixo que tinc feina. Fins una altra estona. @SiscoGarcia que vaja tot b …], Gràcies. Que vaja bé pel sud
<wlan2> Cubells, normalment no use més de dues al mateix temps (una d'ubuntu-studio i altra de kali, les de kali són portàtils)
#ubuntu-cat 2020-06-29
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://www.muylinux.com/2020/06/29/rolling-rhino-ubuntu-rolling-release/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> ja era hora que ubuntu tingués una rolling release!
#ubuntu-cat 2020-07-01
<giorgiograppa> Bona tarda-vespre-capvespre-nit!
<giorgiograppa> Ací no hi havia una reunió del Cercle Gastronòmic Ubuntaire? A veure si m'he equivocat de dia...
<rcarreras> hola, que arribo tard
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bon vespre!
<rcarreras> bon vespre, aniol
<rcarreras> Avui hem de valorar la passada jornada de treball ubuntaire
<giorgiograppa> Vinga, va, que es fa de nit! :-D
<rcarreras> que vam fer al wiki de tutorials que estava molt antiquat
<rcarreras> de fet, uns 10 anys antiquat
<rcarreras> total, vam fer prou feina per ser només dos
<giorgiograppa> Se'm va passar completament...
<aniolgarcia> Jo estava amb exàmens i m'en vaig oblidar completament, em sap greu :(
<rcarreras> tant és
<rcarreras> amb més gent em sembla que hagués estat atabalador
<rcarreras> pel que heu arribat tard, valoràvem la jornada de treball
<rcarreras> que crec que va anar prou bé
<rcarreras> i tampoc tinc clar si valia la pena actualitzar aquell wiki
<wagafo> Bona nit! Disculpes que se'm va passar totalment
<wagafo> He mirat el servidor de caliu i sembla que no està responent, per això no funciona el robot.
<rcarreras> és veritat, hi ha hagut una incidència elèctrica a la UPC i no saben quan es resoldrà
<josep> avui deien que per problemes electrics estava sense funcionar
<wagafo> La pàgina web com que depèn d'això, també està caiguda (ubuntu.cat)
<rcarreras> sí
<wagafo> Això de la wiki que heu actualitzat, potser ho podem enllaçar a la web, així té una mica més de visibilitat.
<rcarreras> Sí, a veure si així serveix d'alguna cosa
<rcarreras> bé, què? Alguna cosa més?
<wagafo> A veure si per l'octubre ja podem començar a pensar de fer alguna festa no virtual
<giorgiograppa> Et veig molt optimista, wagafo.
<rcarreras> sí, perquè allò de juliol que deia el Vicent, res de res.
<rcarreras> el vicent és molt més optimista
<rcarreras> on vas a parar
<wagafo> Per al juliol impossible
<rcarreras> ja, clar
<rcarreras> de moment, octubre, amb tres interrogants
<rcarreras> octubre???
<rcarreras> què, alguna cosa més?
<wagafo> Jo, res...
<josep> res
<aniolgarcia> Per aquí, res, tampoc
<giorgiograppa> res
<rcarreras> molt bé, doncs bones vacances, o el que sigui, la propera reunió serà al setembre.
<rcarreras> salut!
<josep> cuidevos molt!!!
<wagafo> Bon estiu a tothom! Espero que ens podem veure aviat
<aniolgarcia> Igualment, fins aviat!
<giorgiograppa> bon estiu!
